# May we tempt with some slow but down tuned medieval doom? Apocalypse Orchestra!



## Laer (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello.

First post though I've been here for a long time.

I wish to present a brand new band: Apocalypse Orchestra. Not a Djent band or especially technical, but we use ERG's and very very low tunings. 

We're standing with one leg lodged in medieval times and the other in doom metal we try to weave a musical tapestry of darkness with the notes of the hurdy gurdy entwining with the guitars with their leaden riffs hoping to seal a timeless marrige. Music separated by over 800 years meet.

Below is a YT-video with some snippets, more to come soon! Hope you all like it.
Apocalypse Orchestra musical teaser, medieval folk doom metal - YouTube


----------



## SevenStringSam (Aug 15, 2013)

the fact you use a hurdy gurdy just... pure win sir!!

hmm the vocalist reminds me of serj but im really liking this. is there a place i can download/buy the music?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 15, 2013)

Clips are too short, need more!


----------



## neotronic (Aug 16, 2013)

loved what i've heard so far...


----------



## Laer (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, really appreciate it! More (and longer) teaser to come soon, and full songs after that! Check out the facebook page for updates.


----------



## Laer (Aug 19, 2013)

We could keep ourselves, so here is a full song! Very much hope you like it, and please share it along!

https://soundcloud.com/apocalypseorchestra/flagellants-song


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 19, 2013)

Monty Python!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 19, 2013)

This song sounds like the bastard child of Pantheist and Eluveitie...interesting mix 

I'm trying to figure out wtf the pun mentioned on Facebook is, though...


----------



## neotronic (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome, I cant wait for the full album release.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nothing to beat a change of pace now and then.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 20, 2013)

Very good! Enjoyed it - thanks!


----------



## Laer (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks a bunch guys, very inspiring to read, and will pass your words along to the rest of the band.



WarriorOfMetal said:


> Monty Python!





WarriorOfMetal said:


> I'm trying to figure out wtf the pun mentioned on Facebook is, though...


Well, that's the pun. Monty Python. Can you figure out why?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 21, 2013)

It made sense to me, given the title of the song, but I haven't heard anything in the song that specifically stands out as relating to it. I've listened like 10 times, too!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 21, 2013)

This is the reference  it's the intro



From The Holy Grail ...


----------



## Laer (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, it's as easy as that, the title/content of the lyrics versus the chant in the intro. More puns in songs to come!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, give us more!


----------



## Laer (Aug 23, 2013)

The response has been great so far, we are very humbled and inspired! Here, from all of us to all of you, another full song!

https://soundcloud.com/apocalypseorchestra/exhale

Have a great weekend. Cheers!


----------



## thraxil (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds good. I've always said that doom metal needs more hurdy gurdy.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Sep 17, 2013)

Good work, enjoying it quite a bit


----------

